# The Legendary Oak Cork Lodge



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 22, 2019)

Lodge Oak will hold the first of their legendary Cork Lodges for 2019 in aid of local children's charities this March. Any Master Mason in good standing is welcome to join us to learn the mysteries and secrets of this fun 'side' degree.

Lodge Oak No.877, Kelty, Fife, Scotland
Saturday 16th March - Tyle 18:15


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 22, 2019)

Candidates preparing to take their Cork Degree last October, when a total of £1200 was raised on the day.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Mar 2, 2019)

Interesting.  Two Brothers from My Lodge received this degree last weekend at  "Masonic Week" in Virginia.


----------

